# HP Printer Won't work



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

:4-dontkno 

Hi to all: Not sure what I did wrong. Have an HP 722C Deskjet printer. Everything was fine until I changed the cartridge. Installed it as I always do but didn't get the dialogue box that allows you to run a test. So, I continued trying to print but the orange light is flashing and nothing is happening. I went to the HP site to troubleshoot but still no help. Any suggestions?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Did you pull the little plastic strip off of the cartridge?

What happens when you put the old cartridge back in- does it still just sit there and blink?


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, I did pull the little plastic strip off. In re-checking this, I removed the cartridge to look, and reinserted it. And miracle of miracles, after days of not working- it is! Who knows what was wrong but thanks for asking the question which required me to re-insert the cartridge. Maybe it was just not in properly.

deborah


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hehe, no problem.

Printers are strange beasts. I've fought with them before- and lost once when the print head went and pinned my finger against it and the side :smile:


----------

